# Colombian highlands, beginning of the Chicamocha Canyon.  July 2021



## barabootom (Jul 28, 2021)

This area is very rocky with gravel like soil.  The altitude is very high so temps are not.   Usual temps, most of the year, are about 50 F at night and close to 70 F during the day.  It is mostly arid but July is considered winter.  Scorpions are easy to find but tarantulas are not.  Tarantulas here, are very timid.  I couldn't coax any out of their holes.  I could only see their legs briefly as the scurried after a blade of grass, but none would repeat that for me.  I found 2 species I believe to be fairly large, judging by their legs.  A large brown specie, likely 7-8 inches and a smaller black specie with white stripes on it's legs.  I couldn't get pictures.  These are not common and I covered alot of ground to find each one.  I did have problems with wild honeybees and had to run away a few times.  The bees attacked when I was more than 10 feet away and I took several stings to the face and ears.  My jacket protected me from alot more stings.  I've included a few scenic shots as this area is very scenic.

Reactions: Like 9 | Informative 1


----------



## barabootom (Jul 28, 2021)

I was limited to 10 pics.  



	

		
			
		

		
	
b

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## viper69 (Jul 29, 2021)

Love the temp info and time of year data

What altitude/s?


----------



## barabootom (Jul 29, 2021)

9000 ft


----------



## 8 legged (Jul 29, 2021)

Are you going on vacation or do you live / work in Colombia? The pictures make me want more!


----------



## barabootom (Jul 29, 2021)

8 legged said:


> Are you going on vacation or do you live / work in Colombia? The pictures make me want more!


I'm a Spanish teacher and I spend 2 months in South America during my summer break almost every yesr.  The last few years I have been exploring Colombia.  This place is amazing and new eco-systems exist only hours apart.  Hiking as little as 4 hours in the mountains can change from desert to deciduous forest to tropical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged (Jul 29, 2021)

I have a colleague from Colombia who regularly visits her family there. I was also allowed to look at great pictures from her visits. Unfortunately, she doesn't care much for crawlies after she was bitten by an unknown spider and panicked due to difficulty breathing.
I enjoy your pictures very much and look forward to more. Maybe I'll come to South America once the kids are out of the house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

